# Clamping miter gauges



## edefratis12 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm new to the site and I was wondering if anybody has either plans, pictures or knows where I can find any for a clamping miter gauge or a way to modify a miter gauge into a clamping one. I'm thinking of using it to hold down panels.


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are talking about the kind Sears used to sell that had the clamp built into the gauge....Grizzly sells them..
Pistol grip, squeeze to clamp..model G1822.. 36.95 current catalog


----------

